# New game: army story



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

Here's a new game...After the story that never edns, heres a brand new one. The rules are: everyone can type no more than 10 words per post and it has to be about army, and army only. Let me start:

On the range, the RSO told us to


----------



## TN2IC (6 Sep 2006)

go down to the butts..


----------



## Devlin (6 Sep 2006)

on the mortar range...


----------



## 043 (6 Sep 2006)

and raise the red flags because the new Lt was


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

lost, as he couldn't read his map, but


----------



## warspite (10 Sep 2006)

then out of nowhere


----------



## goodform (10 Sep 2006)

popped the adjutant


----------



## BernDawg (10 Sep 2006)

in the chops!


----------



## Conquistador (10 Sep 2006)

Who then yelled "I'm in the mood for...


----------



## warspite (10 Sep 2006)

this kind of...


----------



## Black Watch (10 Sep 2006)

parade where the rsm will be


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2006)

seeing how well his pace stick works in boomerang mode...

MM


----------



## Black Watch (11 Sep 2006)

Then, I realized that


----------



## warspite (11 Sep 2006)

I was


----------



## Meridian (11 Sep 2006)

not wearing my uniform


----------



## big bad john (11 Sep 2006)

in proper condition


----------



## Black Watch (11 Sep 2006)

so I


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Sep 2006)

promptly decided to


----------



## Black Watch (11 Sep 2006)

go to the qm to get


----------



## ProPatria031 (12 Sep 2006)

and get a new pair of combats


----------



## Rice0031 (12 Sep 2006)

which were really


----------



## medicineman (12 Sep 2006)

camouflaged lingerie


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2006)

with a beautiful green thong


----------



## Black Watch (12 Sep 2006)

and cadpat bra. Alas,


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Sep 2006)

they were out of kevlar codpieces


----------



## BernDawg (12 Sep 2006)

however I did manage to sign for a ceramic "trauma cup"


----------



## Black Watch (13 Sep 2006)

and a chineese-made waistbelt with an arid CADPAT


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Sep 2006)

Daisy Duke styled Tac Vest with push-up


----------



## Black Watch (27 Sep 2006)

buttons witch are not


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2006)

marked which witch are which, watch


----------



## patrick666 (27 Sep 2006)

me practice drill in my new uniform while everybody


----------



## Chase (27 Sep 2006)

else starts loading up for


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Sep 2006)

the long canoe trip to


----------



## Us3D (27 Sep 2006)

yellowknife, but then


----------



## Black Watch (27 Sep 2006)

RSM arrived...Run for your life I yelled, but,


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Sep 2006)

the loonies from the crazy farm


----------



## AoD71 (27 Sep 2006)

bit my ear


----------



## Black Watch (27 Sep 2006)

. So, RSM told us to form up with fixed baionnets


----------



## Us3D (27 Sep 2006)

and run away


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Sep 2006)

from the killer rabbit who attacked


----------



## patrick666 (28 Sep 2006)

with such ferocity that even the


----------



## Chase (28 Sep 2006)

holy handgrenades we were armed with couldn't


----------



## Rice0031 (28 Sep 2006)

even manage to


----------



## patrick666 (28 Sep 2006)

count to 5 er... 3.. because


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (28 Sep 2006)

the Canadian Forces budget could not afford


----------



## medaid (28 Sep 2006)

the prooly timed procurement of


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Sep 2006)

5... er... 3 brand new off-the-shelf


----------



## pinkbug (29 Sep 2006)

but with holes in them


----------



## medaid (29 Sep 2006)

Mk IV Combat, blister causing, popping, boots that


----------



## Black Watch (29 Sep 2006)

quite looking good when you polish them with the new


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Sep 2006)

RSM arrived, he shouted


----------



## Black Watch (29 Sep 2006)

Bloogins, I'm in love with your mom. Alas, my


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Sep 2006)

Dream has come true, I know control...


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (29 Sep 2006)

of the LAV...


----------



## Black Watch (30 Sep 2006)

and of the C6 GMPG. However, my c7 skills are


----------



## warspite (30 Sep 2006)

not quite


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Sep 2006)

up to standard in terms of


----------



## Blindspot (30 Sep 2006)

a SuperBAMFNinjaMasterSniper that all the ladies love


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Sep 2006)

to throat-punch. [end sentence]


----------



## Black Watch (30 Sep 2006)

So the Adjutant told us to come to present arms


----------



## Armymedic (30 Sep 2006)

because the CO's wife was about to come, for tea


----------



## Black Watch (1 Oct 2006)

but we realized that our rifles were not clean, so


----------



## Us3D (1 Oct 2006)

we ran away


----------



## Black Watch (1 Oct 2006)

and formed up on this old kind of


----------



## medaid (1 Oct 2006)

tomb, where Romeo and Juliet commited suicide! Then BANG!


----------



## Us3D (1 Oct 2006)

juliet woke up ! and she


----------



## big bad john (1 Oct 2006)

reached for her weapon


----------



## Us3D (1 Oct 2006)

but then she saw strip-club and ....


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Oct 2006)

went in, wile there she saw...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Oct 2006)

NL_engineer...


----------



## Black Watch (1 Oct 2006)

celaning hi Carl gustav


----------



## Sapper6 (1 Oct 2006)

and preparing his combat diving gear in order to go...


----------



## Us3D (2 Oct 2006)

to an other strip club...


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Oct 2006)

Opening the closet, he removed his Regimental


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2006)

bunny suit, and decided to go MOP HIGH


----------



## Black Watch (2 Oct 2006)

but the RSM told us to paint rocks, thus


----------



## patrick666 (2 Oct 2006)

we painted rocks until our


----------



## Hockeycaper (2 Oct 2006)

brothers from the Royal 22nd Regiment brought us


----------



## Us3D (2 Oct 2006)

to an other strip club in quebec ....


----------



## Sapper6 (2 Oct 2006)

with the R22eR mascot, Batisse, who chewed through...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Oct 2006)

the webbing and ran after


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2006)

petite asian stripper, who slapped a big


----------



## Black Watch (2 Oct 2006)

2nd Lt whom did not pay, but RSM was still painting rocks


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Oct 2006)

The RSM noticed we were missing, but we


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Oct 2006)

were at his place, starting to


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

fire up the BBQ and have the JrRanks Party.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Oct 2006)

When he realized this, he donned his gas mask, screaming


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

A Horse! A Horse! My Appointment for a


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

really really pretty pony. You know the ones with


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

a 25mm canon, the ability to run faster then a LAVIII?


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Oct 2006)

"What about it?" replied Bloggins.


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

Have you seen one around here


----------



## niner domestic (3 Oct 2006)

I've lost my NDHQ desk b*tch,


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

contact her on an alternate but secure means..


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

ROGER  but what of the chariborne warriors and their crosspens?


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

don't look em in the eye, I hear they


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

shoot out the glare of administrative burden, and the experience


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

of a SuperNInjaSniper living at home with mom


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2006)

and recounting the horrible days spent shuffling papers instead of...


----------



## Hockeycaper (3 Oct 2006)

setting people straight on the art of SuperNinjaSniping


----------



## niner domestic (3 Oct 2006)

but alas, the war wound super papercut stopped his


----------



## Black Watch (3 Oct 2006)

Yes I do, Padre replied. The day after, my platoon went back on the range to


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Oct 2006)

paint those rocks as well


----------



## Black Watch (3 Oct 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> but alas, the war wound super papercut stopped his


2i/c from doing


----------



## Hockeycaper (4 Oct 2006)

the paper work, for having him charged for a self inflicted wound


----------



## Black Watch (4 Oct 2006)

witch was healed by the power of niner domestic


----------



## medaid (4 Oct 2006)

who then went on to inflict some damage for bills


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

that he could not pay.


----------



## Black Watch (6 Oct 2006)

So, I went with him at the BOR


----------



## GrimRX (7 Oct 2006)

But got lost and ended up at an OR instead


----------



## Black Watch (7 Oct 2006)

but the flight surgeon was AWOL due to poor


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Oct 2006)

ground cover for


----------



## medaid (8 Oct 2006)

medical convoy, coming over Hamburger Hill


----------



## Black Watch (8 Oct 2006)

But then, my c6 jammed when I was storming


----------



## medaid (8 Oct 2006)

the Great Wall of China


----------



## Black Watch (8 Oct 2006)

with maqueen, whom was the C-G gunner, and


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (8 Oct 2006)

possessed the mystical C-G night sight, which he used to


----------



## Black Watch (9 Oct 2006)

stink, whereas


----------



## Jacqueline (9 Oct 2006)

...the jammed C-6 did'nt matter anymore because butt fart became the heavy hitter...


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Oct 2006)

In an effort to dominate the high ground, the RSM


----------



## Black Watch (9 Oct 2006)

tlod us to get dressed in our no.1 and march up the hill. Thus,


----------



## medaid (9 Oct 2006)

began the long retreat back towards Seol...away from Chosin


----------



## BernDawg (9 Oct 2006)

due to the 4.2 tremor we felt at 0-dark-sparrow-fart (ZULU)


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Oct 2006)

We thought it was an earthquake but


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Oct 2006)

...the GPS confirmed that it was background radiation, and...


----------



## warspite (10 Oct 2006)

that nothing could possibly go....


----------



## medaid (10 Oct 2006)

right in the Land of Wienerschnitzels


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

especially after my Carl-G rounds


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Oct 2006)

ended up being completely


----------



## cplcaldwell (10 Oct 2006)

...ineffective against the strippers' "human wave" attacks...


----------



## Black Watch (10 Oct 2006)

or this beautiful, but chubby girl whom


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Oct 2006)

the barrack warden said was


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

always making Cabbage Rolls and melmac toast for


----------



## Black Watch (10 Oct 2006)

nsmedecineman


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Oct 2006)

. [END OF SENTENCE]
Tis a shame that


----------



## Hockeycaper (11 Oct 2006)

there has only been


----------



## Black Watch (11 Oct 2006)

one MCPL for the wole


----------

